# Deutsche kreuz ceremony.



## Erich (Jan 18, 2005)

A series of 3 photos of Kriegsmarine winners.

not too sure if this will be large enough to see or so puny the guys in the pics are stick figures.....oh well

this is an experiment


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2005)

cool ! now if I could id if they are U-boot chaps or ?

ok more back in theme with our a/c forums.

A German Night fighter ace from NJG 5


----------



## Douglas Jr. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

This night-fighter ace is *Leopold Fellerer *(1919-1968). He won the Honor Goblet (16.11.1942), the German Cross (05.02.1944) and the Knight´s Cross (08.04.1944) for a total of 41 air victories. He died as an Officer of the Austrian Air Force while flying a Cessna.

Douglas.


----------



## JamesBlonde (Jun 19, 2005)

Haha, looks like the old geezer on the left has 'throat ache'.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2005)

Old...geezer...


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2005)

question: white backing on the collar tabs..............medical ? yes the tie is much too tight


----------

